# Cold Steel Desperado



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 11, 2004)

Is this knife worth geting ?.http://www.coldsteelswords.co.uk/desperado.html


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 11, 2004)

Not if you're under age.


----------



## THE BIG EVIL (Aug 11, 2004)

I Am 28 you sad man.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 11, 2004)

Is that in dog years?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2004)

Gentlemen,
I don't know what, if any back history there may be between the 2 of you, and I don't care.

This is your warning to cease the BS and to take your issues elsewhere.  Failure to do so will result in your membership here being suspended or revolked.



Bob Hubbard
MartialTalk Admin


----------

